

Oculus announces new VR headset prototype: Crescent Bay - ghshephard
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/20/6660901/oculus-announces-new-vr-headset-prototype-crescent-bay

======
broabprobe
I feel bad for the folks who still haven't gotten their DK2...

